# jumping - early take offs



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't have much experience training for that.. yet. Our young lab we are going to get Susan Salo's DVD, and Linda Mecklenburg's book about foundation jumping. I am sure those will reference early take off's. 

I do know there is a 'condition' called "early take off syndrome" (ETS) not that I think for ONE SECOND Flip has that. However it is real. In some dogs it is a vision thing, some a confidence thing, and some another form of physical limitation. So they leave early to over compensate. Most likely knowing what you write about Flip, my guess he just got 'over excited' and left the ground. Obviously you don't want the high jump to fall so no you want to train that out of him. 

I do a lot of similar exercises I did when riding to work on my dogs jumping style. You want to encourage them to push from the back end, not just hurl through the air. We do a lot of 'sit-jump-sit' exercises where you stay in close proximity to the jump (allowing less than a stride on either side) to encourage the dog to 'push' on take off, and then pay attention on the landing to not knock the bar. Start low, work to 20" not sure you should go higher. Another is use a bar on the ground well before the take off spot, so your dog steps over that bar then jumps the jump. Ideally you want it about one stride before the take off. Again it teaches them to pay attention, and collect for the take off. HOWEVER in dogs I have had several leave the ground at that point so you may want the bar further back and work slowly forward. 

Jumping close requires more 'work' on the dogs part. 

Belle is the queen of early take off. It was getting really bad just before her FCE. I suspect her vision is not the best. Now she still tries but can not clear the obstacle. She is most likely to do it at the double or triple. Now when I run her I have to stay RIGHT next to her or she leaves early. I think when I am there it helps her get a focal point for distance. I know you don't run with them in obedience. 

Here is a pic of Belle from last spring... what you do not want.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, I've heard of ETS and I agree I don't think it's that, I think he just got excited. I also need to pick one point to stand at and stick to it so he can always take the same number of strides after leaving me. I tend to just eyeball where I think a good distance is instead of finding each dog's best point. 

I do have a technique to fix it that I've heard good things about, I just wasn't sure if I wanted to go ahead and put in the effort for a problem that's only shown up once or see if it happens again.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would take a wait & see approach. For instance, I just moved Faelan to his full height in agility and the first day he took off way too early consistently, the second practise he is taking off close to the jump (we can finally work outdoors here without snow or mud pits  )

I think he is trying to figure it out and I and sure Flip will too. If it does need to be addressed, jump grids and/or jump bars on the ground will help teach him take off points.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know someone who has 2 goldens from the same lines that have true early take off (vision) syndrome. It's very, very hard to train through. Sounds like Flip just has "ants in his pants syndrome"!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What you can also do is set up 3-5 jumps in a line, vary the distances between and work him on doing them so he gets more experience on jumping, taking off and so on. Each time he goes through change them up a bit so he's starting to think a bit more about what he's doing.

You can also put a pole or bar or something on the floor at the right distance so he has to hop over and then jump the main jump, if that makes sense. 

It certainly doesn't hurt to do a bit of jump work to build up his fun and confidence. I remember we had the 'challenge' one week of two high jumps in a row and then the dumbell. Flybodience anyone?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Sounds like Flip just has "ants in his pants syndrome"!


Yes, yes, my dog suffers from AIHPS! :bowl:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A successful solution I have seen others use is to put up a hoop (similar to the contact hoops they have dogs go under) in front of the jump so the dog has to go under the hoop before they can jump, preventing them from jumping too early.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That sounds interesting... I have not seen that done. Belle would have just jumped that too....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Yes, yes, my dog suffers from AIHPS! :bowl:


I hear you!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Definitely second the Susan Salo foundation DVD recommendation....

I'm lazy and I don't typically act on one weird response. Watch carefully for patterns (more excited dog leaving early, new environments, etc). I would set up a camera from a side view while you do a few reps at home or at a park to see what he's doing in that environment. And check in every few weeks to keep an eye on it. 

With my younger dog, I've had to do some extra training for "jumping while carrying things". It didn't --appear-- to be a problem with the dumbbell, but then in flyball I saw how much his jumping was suffering from having a secondary task. His dumbbell retrieve has improved and I was glad for the flyball observation!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I know someone who has 2 goldens from the same lines that have true early take off (vision) syndrome. It's very, very hard to train through. Sounds like Flip just has "ants in his pants syndrome"!


Am I thinking of the same person that you are thinking of? If it is, it really is a hard thing to train thru.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I suspect you are. She's having a really hard time doing open or utility because of the jumping issues. 



my4goldens said:


> Am I thinking of the same person that you are thinking of? If it is, it really is a hard thing to train thru.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We did jumps last night in the backyard for the first time since the match, and he jumped fine. So I guess I'll wait and see how he does at the next match (in a few weeks).


----------

